# are the boots not right?



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

All boots 'pack out' a little bit with use so you will get a tiny bit more room in them as you ride them. How tight are the lower lace zones? I wear Ions and I only gently tighten the lower zone, I find that it is easy to overtighten the speed lacing and then my feet hurt. 

I also find that even if my boots are very comfortable while riding sometimes they feel a bit tight on me while I am sitting down at lunch so I loosen the laces at lunch and then retighten them when I go back out.


----------



## johnnyt (Mar 29, 2013)

ok so i take it im not suppose to tighten the lace system to the max.. i just thought i was suppose to tighten these bad boys all the way every time lol


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

johnnyt said:


> ok so i take it im not suppose to tighten the lace system to the max.. i just thought i was suppose to tighten these bad boys all the way every time lol


Speed lacing has more leverage than you'll ever need. I tend to be more firm with the top zone but there again you can definitely overtighten.


----------



## johnnyt (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks, also will heat moulding help significantly??


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

johnnyt said:


> Thanks, also will heat moulding help significantly??


I dunno, I just buy them and wear them.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

johnnyt said:


> hey guys i tried on few different boots at the store, and felt most comfortable with the burton ions... ive put them on at home to get a better feel after a long wear, and to help break them in, and i wanted to ask if what i feel is normal;
> 
> boot fits very snug, toes just scraps edge properly (for your info)
> however it feels very tight around my toes after a while, but im only sitting down with no movement..
> ...


It's completely normal for properly fitting boots to feel suffocating while you're sitting around the house, esp when they're fairly new. If they didn't feel that way then I would say they weren't the right fit.


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

I would say if it starts out being a little uncomfortably tight, especially in the toebox, it should be perfect after riding for a few days. I can't say anything about heatmolding from personal experience but from what I've read it's a big help.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

i have some 32s that were super tight in the toes at first, like uncomfortably tight...
they were supposed to be heat molded, but i figured i'd just ride em in.

when i put the toe straps of my bindings on, they felt pretty good... and my feet never hurt from riding them. they kinda just felt tight when NOT in the bindings. and after about 5-6 days of riding them, they feel amazing. 

so you should be cool... just break em in hard!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Not familiar with those boots, but if they're not Boa lacing, I'd try loosening the laces near the toe box. This is why I won't even consider Boa boots. Not that I think it's a bad system per se, it just doesn't work for me. My foot is average width in the toes, but I have a comically narrow heel and ankle. So for me, I just loosen the laces near the toe box and then cinch the shit out of them around my ankle. I have to do this for snowboarding boots and hiking boots both.


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

Your boots sound about right, they should be snug without the toes curling, and your toes should just brush the front standing up, and pull back slightly once you're in a riding position, i.e. with the knees slightly bent. My toes are still ever so slightly jammed against the front while riding, but that's personal preference.

Heat molding will help a bit, but it's mostly about going out and riding and the boots will break in a bit. I'd go with thinner socks, even barefoot for the first day or so until they pack out.


----------

